# How to pick an Invisible Fence?



## Hardts (Oct 22, 2010)

Is there a certain brand of invisible fences that people recommend? I've compared the in-ground vs wireless and since our property is more rectangle I don't think the wireless systems would be in our best interest. 
My other concern would be installation. Did you install it or did a company come out and do it? This is all new to me and my husband, we've never used one and I'm trying to figure out whats best before we get our V.
Any recommendations appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Hardts

There are two dominant marketed models available. Invisible Fence, and Innotek. There are others, but these are the two biggest.
Last I knew Invisible Fence had to be installed for you by an approved provider. Innotek is a do it your self installation.

Either system is very easy to install. Using a garden spade, gently lift the turf at an angle and install the wire. A traditional shovel, or spade will not work as well. A garder spade has a flat profile, and cutting in at an angle does very little damage to the root system of grass.
Once the wire is buried make the connection with the prvided connectors, if necessary, and run the twisted pair to the transmitter. Set the boundry distance, charge the collar(s),a nd you're done. I've done my two acres, with woods and a river in a morning.

If you're getting a puppy, you are quite a few months away from needing the fence. Your Vizsla need to be a little older to understand the fence.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I am using the Innotech contain and train. The training collar has worked well. I can see that if any serious long distance outdoor activity is to be had a more expensive system may be required. I have yet to install the fence. The driveway has been my stumbling block as far as the wire install goes. There are other systems out there also that can get expensive and will come with some service warranties if you have them installed. The typical install with materials runs $1,000 - $1,200 for the average home lot.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

will an invisible fence contain a V?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

treetops1974 said:


> will an invisible fence contain a V?


Absolutely.
Gunnr is as rambunctous as they come, and that fence keeps her safely in her own yard. 
She is kind of hard on collars though.


----------



## Bernie.B (Dec 1, 2009)

We have invisible fence brand on our 1/2 acre. I was skeptical about the ability of this type of system containing our dog, as he is a maniac, but with consistent training, he had the jist of this in no time. He does not even come close to the boundaries now, even when chasing all the squirrels that are out there every morning. Best investment we've made and I feel totally confident that he would not leave the property. Great customer service also - price is a bit high, but they do send you free batteries for the collar every couple months for free.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

that's very interesting Gunnr & Bernie. i have always wondered how effective they will be on V's. How does the fence work? does it emit a slight jolt as the dog approaches the fence line then increase with intensity as it gets closer to the boundary? is there a beep/tone function like on some e-collars that warn the dog rather than give a shock? has either of your dogs broke through the fence?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

treetops

It gives the dog an audible warning/vibration first. Then if the dogs continues to get closer it will deliver the shock. 
None of mine have "broke through it", but I had one, Silkcut, that used to test it everyday to make sure it was on. He also figured out how to do a "commando crawl" on his belly in an attempt to beat the fence. :


----------

